# More new pick-ups



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have to quit buying trains!!! I picked these up last night from a good friend who has been buying trains from a local estate. She keeps finding more and more trains, he keeps picking them up, and I keep on buying from him,lol....First off I picked up a Lionel standard gauge #8 in Olive green, mostly great condition but I haven't checked out it's runnability..A couple of Lionel cars to go with it, and a AF passenger car.... Next I got a large box full of nearly mint frieght cars including a 926 triple dome tank car, a gondola, a beautiful 638 lighted caboose, a shell car with white mold on it, but it cleans right off, and 3 boxes of great track. I'm sure I missed a few cars, nothing highly collectible, but all very nice..Lastly, here's a 322 Hudson, complete and runs very nicely but I'm going to tear it down and make it run better. But the crowning achievement was this drop dead chrome Santa Fe ABA set!!!.Pictures do not do it justice!!..He has listed a bunch of hard to find AF locos on face book if you're a member. I serviced many of them, and he will ship.. The name to look for is "Brian Marion" and tell him I sent you to him....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I have to quit buying trains!!! ]


You have said this before? 
Nice additions.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is sure a nice Santa Fe A-B-A set. The chrome looks perfect. The track is also nice, it looks new. As long as you are selling almost as much as is purchased I see no issue.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Those PA’s look fantastic! It’s good that they are going to a good home!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The best part was the price for the Santa Fe engines......$100 bucks!!...$75 for the Hudson...$125 for the standard gauge stuff....the AF freight cars and the track was....FREE!!


AmFlyer said:


> That is sure a nice Santa Fe A-B-A set. The chrome looks perfect. The track is also nice, it looks new. As long as you are selling almost as much as is purchased I see no issue.


There's 1 or 2 rub spots but other than that.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> The best part was the price for the Santa Fe engines......$100 bucks!!...$75 for the Hudson...$125 for the standard gauge stuff....the AF freight cars and the track was....FREE!!
> 
> There's 1 or 2 rub spots but other than that.


Hello my friend,

I tell myself to quit buying trains, too, but fortunately I never listen to what I say lol The Santa Fe set looks very nice! I would say you did very well with this deal!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> Hello my friend,
> 
> I tell myself to quit buying trains, too, but fortunately I never listen to what I say lol The Santa Fe set looks very nice! I would say you did very well with this deal!


I also got a standard gauge engine and 3 cars, a #8..Speaking of trains, my buddy also gave me a Game Set with 2 cars. I added another caboose to the set as the original was broken, but when I got the other caboose, it had a broken/chipped cat-walk.The engine runs great, but it's very basic, light, no choo choo, no smoke, and no reverse unit.$30 bucks plus shipping if you want it.


----------

